

A non-profit is trying to raise money to turn Tesla's lab into a museum - redthrowaway
http://www.indiegogo.com/teslamuseum

======
redthrowaway
I apologize for the somewhat suspect language; it's a campaign that is being
heavily supported by The Oatmeal.

